

Ask HN: Please suggest ideas for a crowd-cause platform - thecozyfellow

We want to create and support a not-for-profit online crowd-cause platform for Internet: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;InternetCause.org and would love to hear some ideas&#x2F;suggestions about what would be the best thing to focus on. We would love if people would participate in building it here together: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;InternetCause&#x2F;InternetCause.<p>We already have few ideas as &quot;sponsoring a child&quot; or &quot;volunteering on demand&quot;, but they are very generic and there are lots of other similar organizations already. We wanted to do something more and effective using the power of online crowd.<p>Edit: Typos.
======
SandeepT
Great to know... We wil meet n discuss what we can do sth related t education
will be good

